
MiniSEQ C64 composer source released by 4mat - porbelm
https://4mat.itch.io/miniseq
======
dossy
I wonder if Bob Yannes had the forethought back in the early 1980s, when he
designed the SID chip, to match the C=64 screen's 25 rows to the 25 write
registers on the SID ($d400-$d418), or if this was actually just happy
coincidence? I can't believe it's actually coincidence...

------
porbelm
A neat little thing for your C64

